# Songs that make you move



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

^
I can't even begin to imagine what it sounds like live when theyre playing really hard and the adrenaline is kicking in.:crazy:


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

An ultimate dance number. Such a shame that Im confined to dancing to it in my bedroom. It was never released as a single and so most clubs won't play it.:sad:


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

That is a groovy little tune.^ 
since I posted here's that groovy little tune from the prodigy


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Nym said:


> since I posted here's that groovy little tune from the prodigy
> YouTube - The Prodigy - Firestarter


I remember seeing that video on Top of the Pops when I was 10 years old and it was one of the creepiest things Id ever seen.

Believe it or not but "Firestarter" was number 1 in the UK singles chart at one time. We do like some pretty crazy shit over here.roud:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah let's get krumpin up in here


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## oxymoronic (Oct 19, 2009)

These have had me moving lately, too bad I suck at dancing. Haha!


----------



## can opener (Dec 5, 2009)

Every night in my dreams form titanic. I cry a lot by hearing song by reminding my lost love.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Obviously it has a lot of competition but I think this my favourite Prodigy track...





 
... oohh but I don't know though. I think it really is impossible to a have one favourite Prodigy track.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

The Breeders - showing that whiteboy indie rock and danceabilty can go together.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I have no idea why


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Harley said:


> I Lava my Stardust
> YouTube - Stardust : Music sounds better with you (HQ)


BOOM BABY!

I love the guitar solo in this track


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> Electric Feel-MGMT


This song always wants to make me take my clothes off.

And MSTRKRFT can turn anything into gold I tell you _gooolllld_


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

What... no:


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> What... no: YouTube - Reel 2 Real - I Like To Move It HQ [1994]


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> YouTube - DJ Ravine Happy Hardcore JAM June 09


I want his setup. *envy*


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Harley said:


> This song always wants to make me take my clothes off.quote]
> 
> :shocked: ...:blushed:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blast (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrIfJQlvR_s


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

YouTube - She - Yeah Yeah Beats

YouTube - She - Session


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

YouTube - GarethNevinTV's Channel


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

This track really made me move when it came on as part of a mix I was listening to this morning.





 
Also this is great!





 
I really love how Drum and Bass is starting to incorporate elements of Dubstep and Breaks, keeps it fresh!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I know people have a lot of mixed feelings about her.... but when this song plays it's hard to resist dancing!





This is actually my power song on my iPhone... I just can't help but feel the need to dance or run or anything to burn energy when I hear this song!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> I know people have a lot of mixed feelings about her.... but when this song plays it's hard to resist dancing!
> YouTube - Lady Gaga - Just Dance ft. Colby O'Donis


 
This is fantastic, I love her tracks despite what anyone says. Heard some good covers too, she is good at songwriting. Someone did a mashp up of bad romance with human Leagues Don't you want me, wow in a word.

All I have to say is....

mum mum ma mwa! ( can't read my, can't read my, no he can't read my poker face!:wink


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

This and pendulums stuff. I love electronic, some trance and some house music. Though I'm very particular with it. This stuff turns me into an extravert at parties, I'll get up and dance if this kind of stuff comes on. I also love to listen to it while running or if I'm at the gym 


Lady Gaga is ewie. Nat mah taste sarry. I'm not into any main stream music though really, only the killers and the script (and not just cause they're Irish ;])

I've been doing ballet since I was four, so in a sense classical music gets me going to lol. Oh and someone shouting "plie in 5th position Aideen, that looks like a sloppy third!"

But really a plie third position in ballet isn't generally used because it looks like a sloppy fifth but my new teacher is so stupid and mean and thinks she knows everything.
But having that screamed at me always makes me laugh, I do it on purpose just to hear her say sloppy third, being screamed at definetely gets me moving :crying:


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Oddly enough, 90's cartoon themes seem to get me going.

For example:







A nice moderate start at first, and then it goes up tempo....


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

To be honest a lot of LCD Soundsystem's songs make me dance. He's a true modern genius.


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry - Couldn't resist, It (kinda) fits the theme of the thread and it was promoted by Youtube...

What I actually wanted to look up and post:





I have no idea why, but that's the only kind of music where I really want to move (awkwardly and clumsy of course, I can't dance).


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I remember seeing flogging molly at Reading once and that was insane, the tent was rammed and every person was drunk and singing their heart out!


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks to peacepassion...


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't even know :laughing:
But I can't sit still during this song.
Dhan te nan, te ne ne na.






It just is.





Priceless dance at 1:15 that is too much fun to do to this song...


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

So difficult to condense. :crazy:


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

lateralus said:


> YouTube - The Herbaliser - Goldrush
> 
> YouTube - Black Sun Empire - Breach
> 
> YouTube - SpectraSoul - Poseidon


Yeah, Black Sun Empire are fucking great. I think my favourite tune of theirs is this:


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

That was one of the first I really got into.

Great stuff.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

YouTube - Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

This song is super weird and super awesome.






Another Animal Collective one for you


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

Good one on the Prodigy, they of course are legends.

Have you heard the Trip Into Drum and Bass Version of Charly? That has GOT to be one of the greatest tracks ever.


----------

